# Terminated from job, pls help!!



## mohssin (Jun 5, 2012)

Could somebody advise me; I got terminated from my job without any notice from my employer and still they are holding my visa cancellation.

How can I approach legally to get my visa cancellation? (my visa is of free zone authority)

Thank you


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mohssin said:


> Could somebody advise me; I got terminated from my job without any notice from my employer and still they are holding my visa cancellation.
> 
> How can I approach legally to get my visa cancellation? (my visa is of free zone authority)
> 
> Thank you


They can only fire you without notice if you are still in your probationary period. Is that the case?


----------



## mohssin (Jun 5, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> They can only fire you without notice if you are still in your probationary period. Is that the case?


Thanks for our reply, I have already completed 02 years in my current visa and my employer has mentioned in the termination letter that they will pay my 01 month salary for the notice period, I signed in the dues receipt form due to pressure from the HR and believing that they will provide the settlement after cancellation.

Now they are denying to cancel my visa stating that I have to finish some pending tasks in the job which I was terminated from.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

mohssin said:


> Thanks for our reply, I have already completed 02 years in my current visa and my employer has mentioned in the termination letter that they will pay my 01 month salary for the notice period, I signed in the dues receipt form due to pressure from the HR and believing that they will provide the settlement after cancellation.
> 
> Now they are denying to cancel my visa stating that I have to finish some pending tasks in the job which I was terminated from.



In that case you are being given 30 days notice in accordance with your contract. It's just that they don't want you in the office for that period.

The visa will be cancelled _after _you have completed the notice period and your end of service gratuity should also be paid at that time.


----------



## mohssin (Jun 5, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> In that case you are being given 30 days notice in accordance with your contract. It's just that they don't want you in the office for that period.
> 
> The visa will be cancelled _after _you have completed the notice period and your end of service gratuity should also be paid at that time.


Thanks again, I hope for that, there is no other choice for me now


----------

